# Closing dates for sending Christmas mail to overseas destinations



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes folks it's that time of year again.

Shops are stocked with Christmas decorations & goodies, but don't forget to get the lowest rates for sending Christmas cards etc overseas you need to allow more time than usual.

NZ Post has published the following closing dates for Christmas mail. The link is provided here

Christmas mailing dates | New Zealand Post


----------

